# Your Top 20 Favorite Violin Concertos from 19th Century



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

As in the title.

My top 20 favorite violin concertos from 19th century are:

Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1 in E-flat major, Op. 6, MS 21 (1815)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 7 (1826)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 3 in E major, MS 50 (1826)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor, MS 60 (1829)
Wieniawski - Violin Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 14 (1852)
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 1 in A major, Op. 20 (1859)
Wieniawski - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 22 (1862)
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26 (1867)
Raff - Violin Concerto No. 1 in B minor, Op. 161 (1871)
Reinecke - Violin Concerto in G minor, Op. 141 (1876)
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 44 (1877)
Raff - Violin Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 206 (1877)
Brahms - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77 (1878)
Gernsheim - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 42 (1879)
Aulin - Violin Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 11 (1892)
Aulin - Violin Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 14 (1896)
Młynarski - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 11 (1897)
Lipiński - Violin Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 14 (?)
Lipiński - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D major, Op. 21 (1834 or 1826?)
Lipiński - Violin Concerto No. 4 in A major, Op. 32 (?)


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Beethoven
Brahms
Bruch 1-3
Conus
Dvorak
Godard both
Goldmark
Mendelssohn
Paganini 1 and 2
Saint-Saens 1-3
Svendsen
Tchaikovsky
Vieuxtemps 5
Wieniawski 2


----------



## VeroniqueConus (May 14, 2021)

Wonderful To see the Conus music kept alive in your playlists. Sincerely, a Conus


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't think I have 20 favourites from the 19th century. Beethoven, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn, Bruch ... I'm not sure there are any others I spend any time with.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Beethoven
Mendelssohn
Vieuxtemps 4, 5
Lalo – Symphonie espagnole, Concerto russe
Brahms
Gernsheim 1
Bruch 1, 2
Raff 1, 2
Ignaz Brüll in A-
Albert Dietrich in D-
Saint-Saens 3 in B-
Tchaikovsky
Godard 1 and 2
Chausson – Poème
Strauss in D-


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I recently listened to a rarity, the Schumann violin concerto. It was enjoyable but certainly not his best work nor among the finest in the category discussed here.


----------

